# Canon 25mm Extension Tube II Worth the $$$'s?



## smackitsakic (Apr 13, 2010)

I am still new to this photography business.

That being said, I'm really wanting something that will let me get some nice close flower shots this summer.

I have done some small research on extension tubes and have concluded that cheap extension tubes off of ebay aren't for me.

That being said, can somebody with a Canon 25mm Extension Tube II explain to me its benefits?  Can you explain to me exactly what this extention tube provides (don't know much about it)?  Can you also speak to whether the $$$'s are worth or, or is it better to get a Kenko set of three extension tubes?

All of my gear is Canon and I love it, but am stuck on what to do with extenstion tubes.

Any help would be great


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 14, 2010)

I honestly don't know the difference between a Canon and a Kenko (for example) extension tube.  I guess there might be a quality difference, but an extension tube is a very simple device, with no optical elements....so there isn't a lot to consider about the quality.  

I would think that Kenko tubes would work just as well as Canon tubes.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 14, 2010)

I got one of the cheap ones off ebay and it works just fine. Got just the one tube to get me to 1:1 and it cost only $25.

Of course, with mine, everything is manual but that's what I use anyway so it's no big deal to me.


----------



## ghache (Apr 14, 2010)

I just ordered some off ebay for 7 bucks.

there have no lens contact.
manual focus and manual ap.

i am still waiting for the package. if there are **** then 7 bucks is not that bad of a lost to give it a try.


----------



## dyyylan (Apr 14, 2010)

ghache said:


> I just ordered some off ebay for 7 bucks.
> 
> there have no lens contact.
> manual focus and manual ap.
> ...



I'm actually still waiting on mine as well, China must be a looooong way away :/


----------



## Overread (Apr 14, 2010)

There are generally three levels of extension tube on the market:
Cheap ebay tubes; these are very cheap and often made of lighter materials. They are overall not too bad provided you don't put them under too much strain, however they lack metal contacts and that makes all the difference. Without the metal conctacts you lose auto focus, auto metering and also (most importantly) the ability to control your lenses aperture settings. That means you have to shoot wide open for every single shot. 

Kenko tubes; about the most cost effective tubes, you get 3 in a set (like the above) but you also get the metal contacts so that you retain full control over the lens and most importantly the aperture blade controls. 

Canon/nikon tubes; Most consider these highly overpriced for what you get. They are generally more sturdy in construction than the others, but unless you are mounting 400mm f5.6 or heavier leneses and coupling that with poor holding technique chances are you won't notice any difference at all.

for all since they are just adding distance between the lens and the camera body the optical quality of each is identical for the same length of tube used.


----------



## ghache (Apr 14, 2010)

Overread said:


> There are generally three levels of extension tube on the market:
> Cheap ebay tubes; these are very cheap and often made of lighter materials. They are overall not too bad provided you don't put them under too much strain, however they lack metal contacts and that makes all the difference. Without the metal conctacts you lose auto focus, auto metering and also (most importantly) the ability to control your lenses aperture settings. That means you have to shoot wide open for every single shot.
> 
> Kenko tubes; about the most cost effective tubes, you get 3 in a set (like the above) but you also get the metal contacts so that you retain full control over the lens and most importantly the aperture blade controls.
> ...


 

if the lens have a max aperture ring? you can use it to control your aperture right? am i wrong?


----------



## dyyylan (Apr 14, 2010)

ghache said:


> if the lens have a max aperture ring? you can use it to control your aperture right? am i wrong?



You're right :thumbup:


----------



## ghache (Apr 14, 2010)

dyyylan said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > if the lens have a max aperture ring? you can use it to control your aperture right? am i wrong?
> ...


 
nice, cheap tube wont be a problem then, 
for 7 $ and manual focus, thats not bad at all


----------



## Overread (Apr 14, 2010)

You can use the ring to select the aperture you want however you might still have problems since you still have to open/close the blades to that aperture that is set on the barrel. If you have a manual blade control on the lens then yes you have no problems save for a moment or two before you shoot where you have to move the blades.


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 14, 2010)

I use the cheap ebay tubes with legacy lenses & set the aperature & focus on the lens.  I have a set for Minolta mounts & a set for Pentax mounts & the camera meters & sets the shutter speed.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 14, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> I honestly don't know the difference between a Canon and a Kenko (for example) extension tube.  I guess there might be a quality difference, but an extension tube is a very simple device, with no optical elements....so there isn't a lot to consider about the quality.
> 
> I would think that Kenko tubes would work just as well as Canon tubes.



:thumbup:  The Kenko tubes work just as well, cost less and have full electrical communication between lens and camera body. For AF not a real issue since I find it easier to manually focus for macro.  But for metering/exposure it is nice having full aperture control.


----------



## burstintoflame81 (Apr 14, 2010)

^--------  :thumbup:   I agree with Gryphon. I just got a set of Kenkos recently and love them. They give you some versatility having the set of three tubes and they make things much easier since they communicate with the camera.


----------



## smackitsakic (Apr 14, 2010)

Ok thanks mucho for the help!


----------



## tomhooper (Apr 15, 2010)

B&H or Adorama (I'm not sure which) sells a set of Pro-optic tubes.  I have a set of them in addition to Kenko and Canon.  They have the contacts and work as well as any of the others I have.  The run about $90.00/set.


----------

